# Il Tianjin su Diego Costa. Offerta di quasi 100 milioni!



## __king george__ (1 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Tianjin (squadra cinese allentata da Cannavaro) avrebbe fatto un'offerta di 94 milioni al Chelsea per l'acquisto di Diego Costa.

Al giocatore pagherebbero di ingaggio ben 480mila sterline a settimana (circa 25 milioni di euro in un anno)


----------



## ralf (1 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Bacca nessuno lo vuole?


----------



## fra29 (1 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ma Bacca nessuno lo vuole?



Pazzesco.. davvero...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca non ci va in Cina...e nemmeno Diego Costa.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Bacca non ci va in Cina...e nemmeno Diego Costa.



Però in Asia forse riuscirebbe a giocare la Champions. Dovrebbe farci un pensiero.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Gennaio 2017)

visto che la cina sembra aver preso il posto dei russi e degli emiri speriamo che anche i nostri siano altrettanto ricchi e soprattutto "spendaccioni"....


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Però in Asia forse riuscirebbe a giocare la Champions. Dovrebbe farci un pensiero.



Ahahaha ci sono squadre più forti anche là...quindi nisba.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Gennaio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> visto che la cina sembra aver preso il posto dei russi e degli emiri speriamo che anche i nostri siano altrettanto ricchi e soprattutto "spendaccioni"....



Ricchi si ma non stupidi.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ricchi si ma non stupidi.



beh se spendono tanto mica vuol dire che sono stupidi...e poi anche se spendessero eccessivamente a noi che importa? a noi basta che ci portino i campioni...o no?

se vogliamo che arrivino i verratti,i james rodriguez,e via dicendo ci vuole gente come questa...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Gennaio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh se spendono tanto mica vuol dire che sono stupidi...e poi anche se spendessero eccessivamente a noi che importa? a noi basta che ci portino i campioni...o no?
> 
> se vogliamo che arrivino i verratti,i james rodriguez,e via dicendo ci vuole gente come questa...



Si ma personalmente vorrei che i campioni diventassero tali da noi. Mi da più soddisfazione vedere un kaká crescere con noi piuttosto che prenderlo già fatto e finito.

Per questo ci vuole competenza però.


----------



## Doctore (1 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Si ma personalmente vorrei che i campioni diventassero tali da noi. Mi da più soddisfazione vedere un kaká crescere con noi piuttosto che prenderlo già fatto e finito.
> 
> Per questo ci vuole competenza però.



sono anni che il milan non compra nessuno e i kaka capitano ogni tanto.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Gennaio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sono anni che il milan non compra nessuno e i kaka capitano ogni tanto.



No. I kaká ci sono sempre, soltanto che non vanno al Milan.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> No. I kaká ci sono sempre, soltanto che non vanno al Milan.



con la tua mentalità allora non servirebbe nemmeno cedere la società...basterebbe cambiare management....ma siccome io sogno di vivere le emozioni che hanno i tifosi di altre squadre di veder arrivare big so che il cambio è necessario....

poi per la giovane promessa italiana o il talento fatto in casa c'è sempre spazio e massimo gradimento ma qualche campione VERO ogni tanto spero proprio di andare a comprarlo

intendo proprio andare dalla società X e comprare il giocatore Y a 70 milioni....senza prestiti....opzioni...contro relazioni ecc...vado lo compro e lo porto a casa

i cinesi di cina è quello che stanno facendo....spero la facciano anche i cinesi d'italia.....sponda milan ovviamente


----------



## neversayconte (2 Gennaio 2017)

Da molta più soddisfazione comprare un giocatore a una cifra onesta (massimo 30 milioni) e vederlo esplodere; da soddisfazione avere una dirigenza competente e una rete scouting molto organizzata. E non è detto che non si vinca subito. Si vede che sono stato un giocatore di footbll manager? 

Certo, per il tifoso medio l'imperativo è comprare i big e vincere subito, ma che ruolo avrebbe la società in quel caso? nessuno.


----------



## martinmilan (2 Gennaio 2017)

Pare che stia accettando...quando li ricapita una roba del genere?
Bella tegola per Conte


----------



## prebozzio (2 Gennaio 2017)

Dopo un anno osceno ed essere stato definito sul viale del tramonto, con Conte si è risollevato e sta giocando come forse non aveva fatto mai in carriera.

Io non ce lo vedo proprio un giocatore con quel temperamento e con quella cattiveria in un campionato di livello basso come quello cinese. Ma proprio no. Magari strapperà un bel rinnovo da Abramovich.


----------



## Gas (2 Gennaio 2017)

Le cifre che i cinesi spendono per portare giocatori da loro sono pazzesche, in pratica con un biennale Diego Costa costerebbe loro qualcosa come 150M. Queste cose rendono sempre più strana la nostra situazione, lì in cina ci sono potenze pronte a spendere 150M per un solo giocatore da far giocare nel loro campionato ed una presunta mega super cordata non riesce a completare l'acquisizione del Milan.


----------



## martinmilan (2 Gennaio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Dopo un anno osceno ed essere stato definito sul viale del tramonto, con Conte si è risollevato e sta giocando come forse non aveva fatto mai in carriera.
> 
> Io non ce lo vedo proprio un giocatore con quel temperamento e con quella cattiveria in un campionato di livello basso come quello cinese. Ma proprio no. Magari strapperà un bel rinnovo da Abramovich.


25 milioni a stagione...non è rifiutabile come offerta e non è nemmeno avvicinabile da Abramovich.
Salutiamo il buon Diego


----------



## martinmilan (2 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Le cifre che i cinesi spendono per portare giocatori da loro sono pazzesche, in pratica con un biennale Diego Costa costerebbe loro qualcosa come 150M. Queste cose rendono sempre più strana la nostra situazione, lì in cina ci sono potenze pronte a spendere 150M per un solo giocatore da far giocare nel loro campionato ed una presunta mega super cordata non riesce a completare l'acquisizione del Milan.



non hanno bisogno di autorizzazioni per l'espatrio di capitali.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Gennaio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> 25 milioni a stagione...non è rifiutabile come offerta e non è nemmeno avvicinabile da Abramovich.
> Salutiamo il buon Diego



Io capirei la sua decisione di andare, con quei soldi metti a posto generazioni e generazioni, puoi investire alla grande. Però credo sarebbe uno di quelli che poi si stufano presto e vogliono rientrare.
Magari Abramovich potrebbe dargli lo stesso ingaggio di Hazard, con un aumento di un paio di milioni di sterline.


----------



## martinmilan (2 Gennaio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io capirei la sua decisione di andare, con quei soldi metti a posto generazioni e generazioni, puoi investire alla grande. Però credo sarebbe uno di quelli che poi si stufano presto e vogliono rientrare.
> Magari Abramovich potrebbe dargli lo stesso ingaggio di Hazard, con un aumento di un paio di milioni di sterline.



Beh è quello che farei anche io...sto là un paio di anni prendo 50 milionazzi e torno...


----------



## prebozzio (2 Gennaio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Beh è quello che farei anche io...sto là un paio di anni prendo 50 milionazzi e torno...


Io pure: non ci penserei mezzo minuto


----------



## Tobi (2 Gennaio 2017)

Dai bacca per 50-60 milioni ve lo vendiamo. Fatevi avanti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Gennaio 2017)

Diego Costa non va in Cina sicuro, quanto meno finché ci sta Conte al Chelsea


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Gennaio 2017)

Vorrei far notare una cosa, premesso che dubito sia vero, ma in teoria il proprietario della squadra che sta facendo questa offerta mostruosa tempo fa dissero fosse nella nostra cordata, tal Shu Yuhui.


----------



## ignaxio (2 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare una cosa, premesso che dubito sia vero, ma in teoria il proprietario della squadra che sta facendo questa offerta mostruosa tempo fa dissero fosse nella nostra cordata, tal Shu Yuhui.



allora poi ce lo può girare in prestito


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (2 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Le cifre che i cinesi spendono per portare giocatori da loro sono pazzesche, in pratica con un biennale Diego Costa costerebbe loro qualcosa come 150M. Queste cose rendono sempre più strana la nostra situazione, lì in cina ci sono potenze pronte a spendere 150M per un solo giocatore da far giocare nel loro campionato ed una presunta mega super cordata non riesce a completare l'acquisizione del Milan.


Io non credo che investano cifre del genere perchè sono incompetenti...credo piuttosto che vogliano trasformare il calcio in una macchina da soldi...e per farlo devono convincere una platea formata da un miliardo e quattrocento milioni di potenziali clienti...hanno stanziato un budget iniziale molto sostanzioso per attirare i giocatori affermati..miglior modo per promuovere il calcio...una volta che il meccanismo si sarà messo in moto penso che le cifre torneranno in dimensioni più sensate...
Non sono ''allocchi'' come sembrano...sono sempre Cinesi e conosciamo bene la loro filosofia negli affari...non spendono un centesimo in più del dovuto...e penso che anche i nostri (se mai arriveranno) non avranno le mani bucate..anzi...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Gennaio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Diego Costa non va in Cina sicuro, quanto meno finché ci sta Conte al Chelsea



Sicuro. Se Diego costa accetta la Cina, il buon Antonio lo strozza in aereoporto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2017)

Prima lo odiavo. Ora con Conte mi sta gasando di brutto. Non fare cavolate Diego.


----------

